# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  An alle Surfer ;)

## larsi Berlin

Hallo liebe Surfgemeinde  :Happy: 
Da man ja im Winter leider viel Zeit am Rechner ( und leider nicht auf dem Wasser ) verbringt plane ich meinen kommenden Sommerurlaub. Habe mir mal gedacht Dnemark in die engere Auswahl zu nehmen. Nun wollt ich euch mal fragen ob Ihr gute Surfspots in Dnemark empfehlen knnt.ich war leider noch nie da und hab deshalb keine Ahnung ob da berhaupt was geht. Wenn ja dann freue ich mich ber all eure vielen Antworten. Also ich hab da an sowas gedacht wie ein Haus oder Appartement  was man mieten kann und dann mit  4 Leuten  teilt. Naja wenn ich ehrlich bin sollte das alles auch nicht zu teuer sein. Will mein Geld dann doch lieber mal hier und mal da in Material investieren  :Smile:  .Also Jungs wrde mich echt riesig freuen wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen knnt.
So in diesem Sinne werde ich weiter hier sitzen und auf das Frhjahr warten , dann gehts ja wieder losAlso haut rein.  :Happy: 
Es grt Lars aus Berlin

Ps. Wenn eine hnliche Frage schon mal beantwortet wurde dann entschuldige ich mich schon jetzt da ich nicht wirklich bock hatte das Forum zu durchstbernbye

----------


## Danger

Moin!

hm - joa. Dnemark geht gut! Schau doch mal unter "Travel". Noch nie was von Klitmller oder so gehrt?

Gru

----------


## Maaxx

Hvide Sande ist auch ganz nett. Welle an der Mole und absolutes Flachwasser am Fjord. Gre

----------


## Danger

...in Dnemark gibt es viele nette Regionen.  Hab mich nur gewundert das Klitte noch nicht bekannt ist. Wo doch jedes Magazin das erwhnt.
@larsi Berlin: Im Forum gibts auch ne Suchfunktion!

----------


## peterkesten

> Hallo liebe Surfgemeinde 
> Also ich hab da an sowas gedacht wie ein Haus oder Appartement  was man mieten kann und dann mit  4 Leuten  teilt. Naja wenn ich ehrlich bin sollte das alles auch nicht zu teuer sein. Will mein Geld dann doch lieber mal hier und mal da in Material investieren  .



Hi Lars,
mal ganz unabhngig von der Qualitt der einzelnen Spots - dazu kann ich noch zu wenig sagen - hier ein Tip wegen Deinem Wunsch nach "nicht zu teuer". Schau mal unter

http://www.dk-ferienhausvermittlung.de

Da haben wir letztes Jahr unsere Htte gemietet und das war vergleichsweise gnstig. Auerdem waren wir sehr beeindruckt, wie sehr sich die Leute von der Agentur um einen kmmern. Die kennen echt JEDE Htte persnlich, knnen gezielte Tipps geben und sind sehr freundlich. Auerdem entsprach die Unterkunft in der Realitt dann wirklich GENAU der sehr detaillierten Beschreibung. Da steckt auch kein Reiseunternehmen mit eigenen Palsten dahinter, sondern die vermitteln von privat zu privat. Wir haben aufgrund der Vorjahreserfahrung gleich wieder ber die gebucht. Und - nein - unser diesjhriger Urlaub wird nicht billiger, wenn wir weitere Kunden vermitteln ... ;-)

----------


## larsi Berlin

So und nochmal  :Smile: .....erstmal vielen Dank fr eure ntzlichen Tips.....unter Travel sind wirklich ein paar gute Tips…. hat ich noch nicht entdeckt  :Smile:  naja man lernt nie aus  :Smile: …@peterkesten  vielen Dank fr den Link werde mich gleich mal schlau machen.  Viele Gre aus dem strmischen Berlin  :Wink:

----------


## larsi Berlin

hat eventuell noch jemand gute Surfpots im Osten Deutschlands am Start ??? Born,Achterwasser,Wustrow,Mritz is alles super aber gibts noch n paar geheime ecken ???  :Wink:

----------


## Hangman

Hi larsi Berlin

Ich denke mal du kommst aus berlin!
Dann schau doch einfach mal bei uns in Brandenburg an der Havel vorbei liegt so ca. 70km westlich von Berlin.
Da haben wir nen Binnensee mit nem durchmesser von so 2km. Und wenn wind ist ist eigentlich auch immer was los.
Wir haben da sogar an guten Tagen Leute aus Magdeburg dabei.

Kannst dir das ganze ja einfach mal hier nher ansehen:

http://www.nordringsurfer.de/

http://www.surfen-in-brb.de.tl/

da findest du auch alle infos wie du am besten von der Autobahn (abfahrt: Brandenburg oder Wollin) zum spot kommst.

Bei uns zumindest gab es keine Winterpause. Viele der Sufer sind selbst jetzt noch auf dem Wasser so lang es nicht unter die 5C Grenze geht und genug wind ist.

Wenn du noch mehr infos brauchst kannst mich ja kontaktieren (E-Mail / Private Nachricht)

In DK kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung Hvinde Sande empfehlen. Nordseh welle und Fjord Flachwasser.
AUf dem Fjord ist aber bei Nordwest Wind weiter drauen ziehmlich bles Kabbelrevier. SO 0,5m Kabbelwelle. Bse Zungen bezeichnen die auch als "Plombenzieherpisste". Doch danach so richtig weit drauen laufen dann auf einmal wieder richtig saubere 1m Wellen in Sets.
Ansonsten ist mir dort nur der Limfjord bekannt wegen seinem sehr klaren Wasser (aber auch recht kalt) und als Wavespot wie schon erwhnt Klittmller.
Ich selber war noch nicht da aber Bekannte berichten das es dort so richtig abgehen soll.

Hang loose

----------


## Knoppers

hmmm... also Klitte ist das Hawaii des Nordens, nirgends findet man so geile Wave-bedingungen wie da! Rund im Klitte selber gibt noch ca. 8 Weitere sau geile Spots, von side-offshore bis onshore mit Masthochwelle bis moderat, also fr alle was dabei.
Rund im den RingkQbingfjord gibt es auch zahllose spots, die je nach Windrichtung funtzen, da der Fjord quasi rund ist geht was bei allen Windrichtungen, in Hvide Sande selber auf der Nordsee nur bei Nord-West weil sonst zu strake Strmung ist. Dann gibts Blaavand, auch Welle, von Sideshore bei west-nord-west bis Sideoffshore bei nordwest auch noch gut fahrbar, ansonsten Rm wos hnliche Bedingungen wie auf Sylt gibt, nur etwas weniger Shorebreak....

Naja, ansonste im Norden der Republik, direkt vor meiner Tr St. Peter Ording, Dagebll, Nordstrand und auf der anderen Seite gibts die Ostsee... Also man muss nicht weit weg im geil zu Surfen!

Gre von der Kste

Bjarne A.

----------


## larsi Berlin

vielen Dank nochmal fr eure Antworten....ps @hangmann check mal deine emails  :Wink: ....schnen abend euch..bis zur nchsten frage  :Big Smile: ...hihi

----------

